# Few pics. of my 100 gallon



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Few pics of my 100 gal.*

Just a few pics its finally coming along Iam pretty happy with it so far have a few things more to do and some more fish to add .Pat   The big bruiser is in by himself just now.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Sorry*

Sorry posted in the wrong section though it is planted sort of must be tired Pat


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

No worries Pat, I moved it for you. Beautiful fish!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The tank with all the fish, rocks and caves looks very nice.  I like the way the rocks and caves are laid out.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> No worries Pat, I moved it for you. Beautiful fish!


 Thanks Kat


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> The tank with all the fish, rocks and caves looks very nice.  I like the way the rocks and caves are laid out.


Thanks Calmer I must have change those rocks about 10 times lol


----------

